# Adventure Trailer



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone made a custom "adventure trailer" i.e. A lightweight, custom trailer that you can haul all of your gear around. I have a lot of friends who outfit their truck beds with drawers, bike racks, sleeping platforms etc. I don't have a truck, and likely wont with our first child on the way. My vehicle (07 Impreza Wagon) does pretty well on its own for stuffing things into and on the car but I've been thinking a trailer lately. This way when I get a new vehicle, I wont lose any investment/improvements specific to the vehicle.

I was thinking of a starting with an aluminum trailer base with decent axle/wheels (dual?) and building a custom outdoor set up. Some items that would be worth considering including would be:

Drawers
Bike racks (obv)
water container
propane/single burner
Rooftop tent mounted to the top 

Do you think I could build a functional trailer that would not exceed 2,000lbs loaded? If you have any pictures of your set up or something similar, I would love to see them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a friend who has a killer one that she pulls behind her small Class C motorhome. It's a double axle box trailer, and she's got a pretty nice toolbox setup inside at the front. She's got several hooks on one of the walls for hauling bikes. She also puts a lot of wooden ramps, a popup tent, and such inside it for when she runs skills coaching clinics.

I saw one of these at a local mtb fest recently. It was being pulled by a Honda Fit, which has no tow rating in the US (2,000lbs outside of the US, though). Pretty slick setup, but if I'm going to spend that much money, I don't want a glorified tent. I want something more protected from the elements.

https://www.sylvansport.com/go/

I am having a teardrop trailer custom built right now. There's a teardrop manufacturer with a facility near me, which made it easy. They let me rent/demo one, and put that fee towards the build. I'm getting a 5x10 trailer with some extras and the final cost will be in the neighborhood of $10k. That includes trailer brakes (I intend to pull it behind a Subaru XV Crosstrek and also my own Honda Fit - the trailer weighs less than 1,000lb, so I want max towing safety), an electrical system with solar, a roof rack (I am adding 1upUSA bike carriers), a FoxWing awning, and a big tongue cargo box. FYI, a rooftop tent can be mounted on top of many teardrops.

Hiker Trailer -

I highly doubt you'll be able to put something together on a dual axle trailer and keep it under 2,000lbs.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info Harold. Those both look like nice set ups. I'm not too far from Brevard, which is where the Sylva models are made so I might check those out for some ideas.

The hiker trailer looks super nice, but steep $$. My retired mom has a similar set up that's 7x15, and they tow it with a prius!

Ultimately, I think I want to get a bare trailer and build it ground up custom, hopefully to have a fun project and save some money. I wonder if I can source just a trailer similar to the hiker trailer, the 5 x10 (or maybe even 7x10) seems like an ideal size.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

LaXCarp said:


> Thanks for the info Harold. Those both look like nice set ups. I'm not too far from Brevard, which is where the Sylva models are made so I might check those out for some ideas.
> 
> The hiker trailer looks super nice, but steep $$. My retired mom has a similar set up that's 7x15, and they tow it with a prius!
> 
> Ultimately, I think I want to get a bare trailer and build it ground up custom, hopefully to have a fun project and save some money. I wonder if I can source just a trailer similar to the hiker trailer, the 5 x10 (or maybe even 7x10) seems like an ideal size.


The Hiker that I'm getting has a PILE of options that drive up the cost. If you want a box that you can outfit entirely yourself, Hiker will build you one of those, too (for as little as $3k for a basic 4x8, IIRC).

Say, for example, you want to go rooftop tent, but use the trailer for storage - get a Basic, put a roof rack and RTT on it, and then install whatever drawers, bike racks, etc you want on the inside. Those are just a couple options.

I have a friend who bought a Cricket trailer this past year.

https://taxaoutdoors.com/

The Woolly Bear the same company makes looks a lot like what you're after.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Now we're talking, that Hiker option sounds great and the Woolly bear also.

Here is what my mom and her husband are towing around this year: Caravane Alto 1743

They get quite a lot of looks towing it with the prius but they worked with the manufacturer and everything seems great so far. I'm a bit jealous of their nomadic MTB lifestyle!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am likely to be using the teardrop quite a bit. Not just for recreation, but also occasionally for work. There's a decent possibility I'll be going to the Sedona MTB fest this year, but not sure that our trailer will be built by then. Just depends how productive the builder has been (and will be).

That Alto is a little close to the towing limit of our Subie than I wanted to go. It looks pretty slick, though. I just wish that there were companies that offered trailers like that in the US WITHOUT all the bathroom facilities in it. I'll probably eventually going solar shower route for the teardrop (there are some cool roof rack-mounted ones, one of which you pressurize with a bike pump), and possibly chemical toilet. And many times I'll be camping at a developed campground that has restroom facilities already.

Maybe when I'm older, I'll want something like that.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

You might check some of the trailer setups at expedition portal. Many emulate what you describe, though will be overbuilt for road use towing with anything smaller than a large SUV or medium pickup. I personally would skip the dual axle unless there is a compelling reason, at which point you probably are looking at a large tow vehicle.

Sent on my phone. Pardon the autocorrect.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife bought a Little Guy teardrop off someone at a campground and we never looked back. We went all over. Now we have a [email protected] I think I could still go with a teardrop when you're living outside, but for us, having the option of cooking inside and sitting at a table in bad weather is worth the hit.


Harold said:


> I am likely to be using the teardrop quite a bit. Not just for recreation, but also occasionally for work. There's a decent possibility I'll be going to the Sedona MTB fest this year, but not sure that our trailer will be built by then. Just depends how productive the builder has been (and will be).
> 
> That Alto is a little close to the towing limit of our Subie than I wanted to go. It looks pretty slick, though. I just wish that there were companies that offered trailers like that in the US WITHOUT all the bathroom facilities in it. I'll probably eventually going solar shower route for the teardrop (there are some cool roof rack-mounted ones, one of which you pressurize with a bike pump), and possibly chemical toilet. And many times I'll be camping at a developed campground that has restroom facilities already.
> 
> Maybe when I'm older, I'll want something like that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Dream Plus said:


> My wife bought a Little Guy teardrop off someone at a campground and we never looked back. We went all over. Now we have a [email protected] I think I could still go with a teardrop when you're living outside, but for us, having the option of cooking inside and sitting at a table in bad weather is worth the hit.


Yeah, being able to "live" inside the trailer is nice for foul weather. It would have been awful nice for us to be able to pull that off. But there are a lot of complications with going to a bigger trailer. There are few options available that would fit comfortably within the tow rating of our tow vehicle(s). Something in the 1500lb range would NOT make me comfortable pulling with my Fit, for one. So that would limit us to the Subie only as a tow vehicle, and pushing its limits when loaded, too.

I found ONE trailer mfr that offers trailers that are standup-enclosed and around 1,000lb, but when investigating the cost of the trailer, would have put us in at double what we're spending now. They have smaller/lighter ones, but you still have to cook outside. And still more expensive than a teardrop.

Manufacturer of Ultralight Travel Trailers - Roulottes Prolite

Additionally, such a setup complicates bike hauling. In researching products, I learned what constitutes a bike rack that's rated to be installed on the back of an RV, and I didn't like what I read. We have a Kuat NV, and it is NOT rated to be put on the back of an RV. Basically, bike racks with any sorts of pivots are no go. The back of a trailer gets a lot more bounce than the back of a car/truck/suv, so it's a failure risk. I've seen plenty of pics of failed bike racks on the backs of rv's. The bike racks I did find that are rated for the backs of RV's did not make me happy. They're cheap and almost all require hanging the bikes by the frame. My wife and I each ride FS bikes that would be in the $7,000 range to replace. Not using frame adapters, or using a cheap rack and risk dumping the bikes on the freeway.

So we won't be using our Kuat with the teardrop. We're going to buy a couple of 1upUSA roof trays to mount to our teardrop's roof rack. That way, we can be confident that the bikes are being held securely with a good mount. Roof mounting isn't an option for a taller standup trailer. So that means buying another hitch rack.

Furthermore, the Fox Wing awning does a pretty nice job of addressing protection from the weather for the outdoor kitchen and living space. True, it's not hard-sided protection, but it's a modular system that allows you to add a lot of extras, including side protection.

Foxwing Awning - #31100 | Rhino-Rack


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the expedition portal link. There is a whole world of trailer gurus just like MTBR. Its great.

I like how modular some of these companies are, its making me rethink building it from a frame up on my own. If its going to be used for sleeping, I need to think of a space for an infant/toddler/small child. Maybe the rooftop tent and a small "bedroom" in the trailer?


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd honestly rethink on any of those trailers mentioned. I've towed with my 2.5L Outback (about 2k lbs) and it was not a great experience. Subaru's just aren't meant to tow a lot, although people do it. Still doesn't make it a good idea, especially with a kid and wife in the car. Think also about suspension upgrades needed. You may need stiffer springs (which sucks when the car is driven unloaded), or airbags, transmission cooler, trailer brakes, etc. Also, can the Impreza take Class 2+ receivers? Class 1 can go up to 2k lbs, but again, I'd not want to max out the ratings.

People also often overlook the GVWR (much less then tow rating). Remember, your car weighs ~3k lbs, and GVWR is ~4k lbs. That gets eaten up pretty quick with passengers and cargo, and now you're adding on the tongue weight of a trailer.

If you really need to go with a trailer, I would go the minimalist route. Cheap way to do this is a Harbor Freight trailer. Build it up to hold some cargo/bikes. Forget the RTT. That's too much weight and cost. Keep it simple and light.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts stremf, they echo some of the hesitations I have had about this from the get go. 

Ultimately I was trying to think of a way that makes the "preparation for camping" and "breaking down camp" processes quicker w/ less margin for error for remembering stuff....at the same time creating some room in my vehicle which will soon occupy a carseat (gotta leave room for the dog too). 

I do have a soft sided roof top carrier for the impreza. Sucks for gas mileage but maybe that's the most realistic method for increasing my vehicle capacity.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

stremf said:


> I'd honestly rethink on any of those trailers mentioned. I've towed with my 2.5L Outback (about 2k lbs) and it was not a great experience. Subaru's just aren't meant to tow a lot, although people do it. Still doesn't make it a good idea, especially with a kid and wife in the car. Think also about suspension upgrades needed. You may need stiffer springs (which sucks when the car is driven unloaded), or airbags, transmission cooler, trailer brakes, etc. Also, can the Impreza take Class 2+ receivers? Class 1 can go up to 2k lbs, but again, I'd not want to max out the ratings.
> 
> People also often overlook the GVWR (much less then tow rating). Remember, your car weighs ~3k lbs, and GVWR is ~4k lbs. That gets eaten up pretty quick with passengers and cargo, and now you're adding on the tongue weight of a trailer.
> 
> If you really need to go with a trailer, I would go the minimalist route. Cheap way to do this is a Harbor Freight trailer. Build it up to hold some cargo/bikes. Forget the RTT. That's too much weight and cost. Keep it simple and light.


Lots of folks pulling Hiker Trailers and similar teardrops with smaller cars than a Subaru. The weight issue is the reason mine is getting trailer brakes. Beyond that, I'm not terribly concerned. The trailer is going to be about 3/4 of vehicle's tow capacity in my case. I won't be pushing the vehicle's max by any stretch. FWIW, I did a trial run with a 5x10 hiker for about a week this fall, and the Crosstrek handled it just fine. We drove some twisty, hilly, rural roads with it (many of which were steeper than most mountain highways I've driven), but no mountains proper. It actually handled the trailer better than I expected.

This is the hitch I have on the Subaru:

Torklift Central | Torklift Central | 2013-2017 Subaru XV Crosstrek EcoHitch

Rated much higher than the vehicle's tow rating.

Only Class I available for my Honda, but again, my goal was to keep weight down as much as possible, so I'm not terribly concerned. Certainly I don't expect the Honda to handle the trailer as well as the Subaru.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Harold said:


> Lots of folks pulling Hiker Trailers and similar teardrops with smaller cars than a Subaru. The weight issue is the reason mine is getting trailer brakes. Beyond that, I'm not terribly concerned. The trailer is going to be about 3/4 of vehicle's tow capacity in my case. I won't be pushing the vehicle's max by any stretch. FWIW, I did a trial run with a 5x10 hiker for about a week this fall, and the Crosstrek handled it just fine. We drove some twisty, hilly, rural roads with it (many of which were steeper than most mountain highways I've driven), but no mountains proper. It actually handled the trailer better than I expected.
> 
> This is the hitch I have on the Subaru:
> 
> ...


The main point was a reminder to keep all numbers in check. People only look at the tow rating, but GVWR/payload is often overlooked. In small cars like a Subaru and Honda, it is even more crucial that gross weight does not exceed or (in my opinion) come close to the max rating. Brakes, axles, etc. just aren't made to carry that much weight.

Hitch receiver is not a concern. XV can take a Class III, which is more than adequate. But the rating on a receiver does not translate to vehicle performance. Payload and real-world towing dynamics is what needs to be looked at. It seems you've tested the XV, so probably good there. Hopefully that was wet/fully loaded up---trailer and vehicle.

I'd heavily advise against using the Fit. They're just not made to tow. Yes, I had one. There is a reason why Honda won't give it a tow rating (US spec). Regardless of mitigating measures such as trailer brakes; lightweight, SWB cars just do not tow that well. Even considering you're looking at a lighterweight (~1k lb) trailer. Please do not put yourself, family, and others on the road at risk. If, heaven forbid, you get in an accident, consequences will be high.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

stremf said:


> The main point was a reminder to keep all numbers in check. People only look at the tow rating, but GVWR/payload is often overlooked. In small cars like a Subaru and Honda, it is even more crucial that gross weight does not exceed or (in my opinion) come close to the max rating. Brakes, axles, etc. just aren't made to carry that much weight.
> 
> Hitch receiver is not a concern. XV can take a Class III, which is more than adequate. But the rating on a receiver does not translate to vehicle performance. Payload and real-world towing dynamics is what needs to be looked at. It seems you've tested the XV, so probably good there. Hopefully that was wet/fully loaded up---trailer and vehicle.
> 
> I'd heavily advise against using the Fit. They're just not made to tow. Yes, I had one. There is a reason why Honda won't give it a tow rating (US spec). Regardless of mitigating measures such as trailer brakes; lightweight, SWB cars just do not tow that well. Even considering you're looking at a lighterweight (~1k lb) trailer. Please do not put yourself, family, and others on the road at risk. If, heaven forbid, you get in an accident, consequences will be high.


Yes, the trial with the Crosstrek was fully loaded for a weeklong mtb camping trip.

I really am not bothered by the Fit's ability to tow this particular trailer. I probably won't use it for anything but fairly short trips, anyway. This trailer has a pretty low tongue weight, anyway. Certainly not any different from what people have when loading bikes on a rack (which doesn't bother Honda). Most of the trailer's weight is supported on its own axle, and since I'm getting brakes on the teardrop, the car won't have to handle too much of the extra demand on braking.

What makes me not worry about the Fit is the fact that the same car in other countries DOES have a tow rating, and the teardrop I'm getting fits within that.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in.

For years I've been making due with my small Toyota PU with a cap, and a basic 4x8 utility trailer.

Someday I'd like to maybe customize a fully enclosed 5x10. If not that route, maybe pick up a used, bare bones Chevy van, and trick that out as a camper/bike hauler.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Harold said:


> ...What makes me not worry about the Fit is the fact that the same car in other countries DOES have a tow rating, and the teardrop I'm getting fits within that.


You're talking about the same countries that also do not have any/much emission standards, crash test ratings, or require other safety measures we've got here?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

stremf said:


> You're talking about the same countries that also do not have any/much emission standards, crash test ratings, or require other safety measures we've got here?


No. Places like Canada, Australia, EU, and such.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Harold said:


> No. Places like Canada, Australia, EU, and such.


Canada makes no mention of towing.

https://www.honda.ca/Content/honda....08e6f757/ModelPage_Downloads/Fit_specs_EN.pdf

Australia says 1k kg capacity; however, tongue weight is only 45kg (~100lbs). At a typical 10% tongue weight of a trailer, that limits it to 1k lbs.

Having said that, spring rates, chassis reinforcements, etc. could have been made for ones sent overseas.

But I'm done preaching. You know what the rules are here in the US, or wherever you're at. Have fun, be safe.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

stremf said:


> Canada makes no mention of towing.
> 
> https://www.honda.ca/Content/honda....08e6f757/ModelPage_Downloads/Fit_specs_EN.pdf
> 
> ...


It's not a rule in this case. It's manufacturer warranty. And my car is WELL outside of any warranty period.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Harold said:


> It's not a rule in this case. It's manufacturer warranty. And my car is WELL outside of any warranty period.


It is a rule. Ask your local DOT official. Also, mention it to your insurer and see what they say.


----------



## Briareos (Aug 2, 2011)

It doesn't get much lighter than the Yakima trailers, I don't think you can even put a roof-top-tent on them. They are made from aluminum, and use motorcycle shocks/wheels/tires and ride extremely well.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I built mine on a 16' double axle enclosed trailer. This was the most efficient for resale, preserving some utility use, and not pulling something down the road that looks completely booty-fab like a built-up flatbed would. It sleeps 4 with bunks that fold up to allow for more cargo area. There is a gravity sink / kitchen in the front of the trailer that drains through the floor.

You could easily do something similar with a 5' x 8' single axle trailer that could be pulled by a car.

I paid $3800 for the trailer new, not including tax, tags, etc. Total cost to buy and outfit was around $5600.

It also cuts my fuel mileage from around 21mpg to 14mpg. So there's that...


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Harold said:


> I have a friend who bought a Cricket trailer this past year.
> 
> https://taxaoutdoors.com/
> 
> The Woolly Bear the same company makes looks a lot like what you're after.


My wife and I have started our research and really like the look of their Tiger Moth, but we're still exploring options at this point. I'm interested to see what your custom build looks like when finished.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

6thElement said:


> My wife and I have started our research and really like the look of their Tiger Moth, but we're still exploring options at this point. I'm interested to see what your custom build looks like when finished.


I'm pretty stoked about ours. We have finally bought all of the "big" accessories that don't come with our trailer. Stove, bike racks, and the mattress. Now it's just the little odds and ends, some of which probably won't get bought until later. Organizing the galley is probably going to be a summerlong project at this point, with probably a couple iterations until we get it how we like.

Coleman Fyremajor stove

20170127_124930 by Nate, on Flickr

1upUSA roof trays

20170128_115337 by Nate, on Flickr

Mattress is 6" thick memory foam tri-fold and just came this morning. It's decompressing from shipping right now.


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

For something a bit different, we picked up a 5x10' utility trailed which I wanted first be a storage shed in our yard when not on the road, but could hold all of our toys on vacation and be a weather-tight, secure garage when we were away staying at a house. It also works as a "glorified tent" a couple of weekends each year which is more comfortable sleeping on a blowup mattress on plywood than on the ground. Attached is a shot showing the 1up rack mounted from a bracket I fabricated and bolted to the floor, as well as my motorcycle on a chock. It's not an RV but works for what we want out of it!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

ajavt said:


> For something a bit different, we picked up a 5x10' utility trailed which I wanted first be a storage shed in our yard when not on the road, but could hold all of our toys on vacation and be a weather-tight, secure garage when we were away staying at a house. It also works as a "glorified tent" a couple of weekends each year which is more comfortable sleeping on a blowup mattress on plywood than on the ground. Attached is a shot showing the 1up rack mounted from a bracket I fabricated and bolted to the floor, as well as my motorcycle on a chock. It's not an RV but works for what we want out of it!


A friend of mine has a similar set up. 6x12 trailer that houses their 4wheeler. Back the 4wheeler out at camp, roll out carpet inside, a mattress, and they've got a nice tent trailer. They've got LED lights throughout running off of a second battery. Pretty cool set up.


----------



## MTB AUS (Jan 27, 2017)

Have you considered the Drifta series?
» DOT 5 EQUIP $15,950 » Drifta Camping & 4WD


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's mine finally, now that I'm home from my trip to Sedona.


IMG_20170302_075846_477 by Nate, on Flickr

Winds were a bit high to use the Fox Wing on this trip. For that matter, we spent so little time in camp, being a half hour from the mtb fest, anyway. We sorta boondocked it one night at a truck stop on the drive home. We plan to experiment more with boondocking with it this spring. It's a nice improvement on comfort compared to tent camping. Our first night on the road really illustrating that fact. We rode out quite a nasty overnight storm in Joplin, MO (the irony is not lost on me here). The wind had the trailer rocking and the rain was quite heavy at times. We were quite snug and dry.

We do need to work on organizing our stuff in it, though. Better galley containers will help for sure. I just used what I had, and nothing fit the space really well. A few rubbermaid containers and milk crates, mostly. And even a few empty containers to fill space and prevent stuff from sliding around during towing. I'll eventually put a cooler inside the galley, but the one I have now is too tall to fit so it has to go in the car. Probably the first thing we do is install some curtains over the windows. Partly for privacy (when the interior light is on, you can see into the trailer very easily), but also to block some ambient exterior light. Especially in midsummer when mornings are super early and I don't want to be up yet.


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

Built my own using a custom frame from www.spacetrailers.com includes a CVT Roof Top Tent, Foxwing awning, hot water, bike carrier, kayak carrier, and recovery gear.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Some VW bus buddies use Aluma AE46 trailers that are super nice...

Might make a good base for a custom build?

https://www.alumaklm.com/enclosed-trailers/single-axle


----------

